# Books and Tips for Newbs



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I have no advice on books, but what you're doing is exactly what you need to be, it's exactly what I've been told and what I'm putting into practice as we speak ^_^!! Get to a conformation class, have people mentoring you and ABSORB everything they have to say! And most important of all get out there yourself, it's been beaten into my mind that face is everything lol...people need to be able to remember you and that means making it to every possible show out there!


----------

